# Fragen zu Pro Tools und M-box 2



## SPX (15. März 2009)

moin leude,

hab jetz erst neu das pro tool le 7.4 angeschafft mit der dazugehörigen m-box 2 und kenn mich mit dem programm noch nicht so gut aus.
hätte folgende fragen:

1. wie kann ich nen track exportieren? B.z.w. wie markier ich dort den track?

2. meine m-box nimmt mit einem dermaßen krassen echo auf und die stimme überschlägt sich während der aufnahme, aber wenn ich den "mix" regler garnicht aufdrehe, is der beat viel zu leise...

3. Bei der aufnahme taucht ca. alle 40 sek. ne meldung auf wo irgendwas mit der buffer  size drin steht, das unterbricht also ca. alle 40 sek. die aufnahme und nervt unheimlich...

würd mich um hilfe freuen...

nice greetz

SPX


----------



## sight011 (15. März 2009)

zu 1. Bei Pro Tools heißt die Funktion "Bounce to Disk" unter Datei (bei Datei / Bearbeteien / etc.)

zu 2. Suche nach der Funktion "low LAtency Monitoring" Latency= Latenz (Verzögerung),
sprich wenn du diesen Modus aktivierst, wird die Latenz so runtergeschraub, dass das Echo nicht mehr zu hören ist und du Problemlos aufnehmen kannst.


zu 3. Es könnte am Arbeitsspeicher liegen - vielelicht behebt sich das Problem aber, wenn du die Funktion von 2tens aktivierst.


mfg A.


----------



## bokay (15. März 2009)

Stelle die Sampleanzahl der Wandler bei der Aufnahme so niedrig wie möglich ein. Damit sollte sowohl dein buffer als auch dein Echo Problem beseitigt sein.

Pt 8 ist doch schon raus?


----------



## sight011 (15. März 2009)

low latency Modus aktivieren reicht schon @ bokay


----------



## bokay (15. März 2009)

Sorry  habe wohl etwas zu schnell _gearbeitet_ 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## SPX (17. März 2009)

Danke Leute!

Ich hab die englische Version der M-Box und kann irgendwie den "Low Latency Modus" nicht finden. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo der sich befindet?

Danke im vorraus ;-)

nice greetz

SPX


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Hier, schau doch mal, ob du es jetzt findest, mfg


----------



## SPX (17. März 2009)

hmm...eigenartig...

bei mir steht unter "Pre-Fader Metering" nicht "Low Latence Monitoring" sondern "Solo Mode" sonst is da auch nichts... damn...

kein plan was ich jetz noch machen soll...


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

hmmm, sonst schau mal unter Preferences ... wäre so mein nächster Tipp


----------



## SPX (17. März 2009)

mhm...wonach muss ich da genau suchen? Weil Low Latency find ich da auch nicht...


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

mom ich ruf mal eben jemanden an ...


EDIT: der Typ is nich bei der Arbeit, kann den gerade nich ereichen ...


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

sorry Doppelpost -hmmm Bokay kannst du nochmal genauer auf deine Variante eingehen, weil das Problem nicht gelöst werden konnte! 

--> Ich frag auch nochmal rum ... ist ja mysteriös das es das bei dir nich gibt


----------



## bokay (19. März 2009)

Ev. ist SPX auf Pc und Sight auf Mac unterwegs?

In den "Playback Settings" oder so kannst du die buffer-Größe einstellen. (Je weniger samples buffer, desto kleiner die Latenz)

Bin erst am Samstag im Studio wo ein Protools System auf Pc steht. Sollte ich Zeit finden und mich an das Problem erinnern  werde ich mal nachkucken...

Wobei das Audiorouting bei mir über Dsp´s läuft und damit nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist.


----------



## SPX (20. März 2009)

ok danke dir bokay ;-)

Wär echt nett von dir, wenn du es mal auschecken würdest! ;-)

mfg

SPX


----------



## bokay (20. März 2009)

Gerne  Aber vielleicht hilft schon ein kurzer Blick ins Handbuch? Bzw. hast du die "Playback Settings" gefunden?

Ich hab nämlich auch ne Menge zu tun am We, also kann ich nichts versprechen...

Also:  ^^


----------



## SPX (20. März 2009)

ok hätte das Latenz problem bei "Playback settings" gelöst, jedoch taucht bei mir immernoch die Meldung auf "The operating system held off interrupts for too long. If this occurs often, try increasing the H/W Buffer Size in the Playback Engine Dialog. (-9092)". 
Dadurch kann ich nichts als Lied rausbouncen, weil die nachricht ca. alle 40 sek. auftaucht und den vorgang unterbricht. Genauso ist es beim recorden und beim abspielen. Kann mir da jemand helfen? wäre ne super sache.
Ach ja und noch eine Frage, wenn ich eine zweite spur aufmachen (mono) nimmt er da nichts auf nur bei der ersten spur zeichnet er meine aufnahmen auf, was kann ich da tun?

Danke schon mal im vorraus!

mfg

SPX


----------



## bokay (20. März 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt eigentlich eh fast alles... Du musst die richtige balance zwischen Latenz und Stabilität finden.
Vielleicht hilft dir Das (SOS tuning guide).

Zu 2. Einfach den Input richtig einstellen rtfm

Und weil  mein Freund ist -> Mbox 2 Guide

Edit: Wenn der buffer zu klein ist ist zwar die Latenz sehr niedrig, dass System kommt aber ev. nicht meh mit dem schreiben nach und vice versa...


----------



## SPX (23. März 2009)

mhm...ich weiss nicht, hab schon alle möglichen einstellungen bei "Playback Engine" ausprobiert, aber die Fehlermeldung kommt immer wieder. 
Weisst du evtl. wie man "Structure plug-in installiert"? Weil ich glaub dann kann ich "monitoring latency" nützen.

mfg

SPX


----------



## bokay (24. März 2009)

Wüsste zwar nicht wie dir "Structure PlugIn" helfen könnte, aber hier werden sie geholfen.

Ich glaube ja dass dich irgendein, oder mehrere, Windows-Dinst(e) ausbremsen.

Hast du die Sos-Tuning Tipps angewandt?

Ev. hilft auch MusicXP wo man sich allerdings seit neuesten (hab schon ewig nicht mehr draufgeschaut) anscheinend anmelden muss.


----------



## sight011 (24. März 2009)

Sag doch mal an, was du so an Arbeitsspeicher und Rechnerleistung auf deinem Pc hast!? mfg


----------

